# Although, though: Is there any difference?



## nicole0087

Hi, everyone,
Is there any difference between "though" and "although"?
I learnt it from my teacher that they have same meaning. Is that correct?
Thank you!


----------



## timpeac

nicole0087 said:


> Hi, everyone,
> Is there any difference between "though" and "although"?
> I learnt it from my teacher that they have same meaning. Is that correct?
> Thank you!


Often they are synonymous but at the end of a phrase you must use "though", though.

When it appears in other positions in the sentence I find "though" to be of a higher register (and give it the subjunctive) -

Though he were rich no one liked him.
Although he was rich no one liked him.

"Although" would be more usual here, I think.


----------



## nicole0087

Thank you!
But what is "a higher register" mean in your replay ?


----------



## skatoulitsa

nicole0087 said:


> Thank you!
> But what is does "a higher register" mean in your replay ?



That it would be too formal way of speaking.


----------



## timpeac

skatoulitsa said:


> That it would be too formal way of speaking.


Well, not_ too_ formal,* more* formal.


----------



## rafaelgan

What is the difference between although and though?


----------



## Greenvampirekilts

I don't really know. I suppose they mean basically the same thing, except that you would say "even though" if you didn't say although. I'm just a native speaker, I don't know the technical terms for these things.


----------



## pachomius

The short answer is that they are interchangeable.  Hundreds of years ago, "all though" was shortened to "although".  It was meant as an emphatic version of "though".  But the emphasis has long been lost.  Now the distinction is mostly in the rhythm of what you're saying.
This may be helpful:
_*Usage Note*_: As conjunctions, _although_ and _though_ are generally interchangeable: _Although_ (or _though_) _she smiled, she was angry._ _Although_ is usually placed at the beginning of its clause (as in the preceding example), whereas _though_ may occur elsewhere and is the more common term when used to link words or phrases, as in _wiser though poorer._ In certain constructions, only _though_ is acceptable: _Fond though_ (not _although_) _I am of sports, I'd rather not sit through another basketball game._
from The American Heritage Dictionary​


----------



## rafaelgan

So, I can use both, just in some cases I just can use "though"?

It's confusing, haha.


----------



## pachomius

Yes, you can use both.  'Though' should always work (I can't think of an example when it wouldn't!).  'Although' is almost always right, but just to be sure, I would use 'though' until you are comfortable with English.

You're doing fine!


----------



## chat9998

I would use although, though you could use though!  Although they both have their advantages    Seriously though, they're pretty much interchangeable (except in that sentence -> you *can't* say "seriously although")  Confusing, indeed!


----------



## JamesM

Only "though" can be used at the end of the sentence, such as:

"It was an enjoyable experience; I won't want to repeat it, though."


----------



## rafaelgan

Well, can you check this threat, I wrote some sentences and someone correct me putting although, I don't know why.

Here is: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=2446792#post2446792


----------



## elroy

rafaelgan said:


> Well, can you check this threat, I wrote some sentences and someone correct me putting although, I don't know why.
> 
> Here is: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=2446792#post2446792


 I don't think it was so much of a correction as a suggestion. Sometimes "although" _*sounds*_ better even though "though" would also be correct.

Nevertheless, I can think of at least one context in which "although" is almost always used - in informal contexts, when you pause at the end of a sentence, and then add an "although" clause as an afterthought.

_I don't really feel like going out to eat tonight. I'm very tired._ [pause] _Although I must say Chinese sounds really tempting._ 

I highly doubt a native speaker would use "though" instead of "although" in a situation like that one.


----------



## chat9998

I agree, many times although sounds better, but it is more of a "language feel" thing, than a rule. And Chinese does sound really tempting!


----------



## user_gary

Although I have completed it, I am not satisfied.

Though I have completed it, I am not satisfied.


Could anyone tell me what is the difference in the meaning of the above sentences?


----------



## la reine victoria

user_gary said:


> Although I have completed it, I am not satisfied.
> 
> Though I have completed it, I am not satisfied.
> 
> 
> Could anyone tell me what is the difference in the meaning of the above sentences?


 
They mean the same, user gary.

LRV


----------



## WongFeiHung

I would say that they are the same!


----------



## user_gary

Thank you.
So I have come into conlusion that (although/though) can be replaced all the time.

Am I right?


----------



## Thomas1

user_gary said:


> Although I have completed it, I am not satisfied.
> 
> Though I have completed it, I am not satisfied.
> 
> 
> Could anyone tell me what is the difference in the meaning of the above sentences?


Although the meaning of them is the same in your sentences, I think _though_ has got a broader usage, for instance you could slightly alter you senences adding _even_ at the beginning, but then _although_ wouldn't fit the bill.
_Even though I have completed it, I am not satisfied._


Tom


----------



## la reine victoria

Thomas1 said:


> Although they meaning of them is the same in your sentences, I think _though_ has got a broader usage, for instance you could slightly alter you senences adding _even_ at the beginning, but then _although_ wouldn't fit the bill.
> _Even though I have completed it, I am not satisfied._
> 
> 
> Tom


 
Agreed!

LRV


----------



## Chazzwozzer

user_gary said:


> Thank you.
> So I have come into conlusion that (although/though) can be replaced all the time.
> 
> Am I right?


When _though _is used in the middle of a sentence, a comma can go before it; but _although _never follows a comma.

Also, you can say _though _at the end of a sentence, but not _although_.


----------



## AWordLover

Hi,

It lookes like "even though" and "although" are interchangable.

"Though" makes me think someone is taking poetic license with "even though".


----------



## Thomas1

user_gary said:


> Thank you.
> So I have come into conlusion that (although/though) can be replaced all the time.
> 
> Am I right?


No, I don't think so.

There are some instances where only _though_ would work, first example--see my previous post, second one when _though_ is used as a part of _as though_ synonymous to _as if; It looks af though it's going to rain._ Here _although_ doesn't work.

I can't think of examples in which _although_ would work and _though_ would not, though.  Natives?


Tom


----------



## Chazzwozzer

And also _though _as in* "Hard though I studied, I failed."* or *"Patient though he is, he couldn’t bear the noise of the children." *cannot be replaced by _although_, but _as_.


----------



## Thomas1

Chazzwozzer said:


> When _though _is used in the middle of a sentence, a comma can go before it; but _although _never follows a comma.
> 
> [...]


 

I'm afraid this is not quite true, plaese have a look at a few examples picked up at random from a dictionary:_We decided to take rooms in Longwood House, although we knew we could not really afford the rent._​_You can copy down my answers, although I'm not sure they're right._​
_No, this is my responsibility, although I appreciate your offer._​
Source: Longman Dictionary of Contemporary English CD-ROM​© Pearson Education Limited 2003​Tom


----------



## Thomas1

AWordLover said:


> Hi,
> 
> It lookes like "even though" and "although" are interchangable.
> 
> "Though" makes me think someone is taking poetic license with "even though".


Interesting, does the meaning stay the same?


Tom


----------



## Malcius

I suspect the usage may vary depending on whether you speak UK English or US English (and any other variants). As a UK English speaker I think I would mainly use "although" as a conjunction in the middle of a sentence or at the start a sentence but would seldom use "though" for this purpose. I don't think "although" can be used other than as a conjunction.

In fact I think I would mainly use "though" at the end of a phrase as in James M's example ("*It was an enjoyable experience; I won't want to repeat it, though.*") or in the "*even though*", "*as though*" and the *"Hard though I studied, I failed."* or *"Patient though he is, he couldn’t bear the noise of the children." *([adj/adv] though [noun/pronoun][verb], [new clause]) examples cited by others and probably other set phrases that I can't think of at the moment.

What do other Brits and other English users think?

Regarding the interchangeability of "even though" and "although" ("_Even though I have completed it, I am not satisfied." "Although I have completed it, I am not satisfied.")_, I feel that "even though" places more emphasis on the circumstance (the fact that I have completed it) and "although" places more emphasis on the outcome (the fact that I am not satisfied). Alternatively, "Even though" may place more emphasis on the contrast between circumstance and outcome.


----------



## Malcius

timpeac said:


> When it appears in other positions in the sentence I find "though" to be of a higher register (and give it the subjunctive) -
> 
> Though he were rich no one liked him.
> Although he was rich no one liked him.


 
Another thought: as suggested by timpeac with the comment about the subjunctive, "though" at the beginning of a sentence might be used to express uncertainty about the condition:

"Although he works hard, they will never promote him"
"Though he work hard, they will never promote him"


----------



## AWordLover

I have been looking at the difference between though and although using http://www.americancorpus.org a 400 million word, balanced source, corpus of contemporary American English. This tool lets you see words in context and also get a sense of the frequency of use in different genres.

Although seems to be used more frequently than though in academic writing.


----------



## Eannes

“Though” is simply a less formal version of “although,” and it's in such common use that it's OK to use it in formal writing too. In fact, “though” came before “although.” In the 1300s, before “although” became one word, it was two words--“all” and “though”--with the “all” there to add emphasis to “though.”
  You can't always do the opposite and substitute “although” for “though” because “though” also has other meanings. Here are two examples where you couldn't make a substitution.
  She drank as though she was never going to drink again.
  I don't like black jeans; I like blue ones, though.


----------



## timpeac

Eannes said:


> “Though” is simply a less formal version of “although,”


This is not true. You cannot substitute "although" for "though" in many situations - "though he be tall he is still a child" "I don't know what you're talking about, though". They are not pure synonyms.


----------



## NTV

May I ask why timpeac said, "This is not true"? Eannes said, “Though” is simply a less formal version of “although,” but he gave two example where we can't substitute “although” for “though.”


----------



## JamesM

If "although" were simply a more formal version of "though" you should be able to use them interchangeably.  You can't.  Timpeac's post demonstrates that they are not simply idifferent registers of the same word.


----------



## jiamajia

JamesM said:


> Only "though" can be used at the end of the sentence, such as:
> 
> "It was an enjoyable experience; I won't want to repeat it, though."



A quick question: is the comma before the word 'though' always required in writing in such cases?


----------



## owlman5

"Always" is a troubling word, Jiamajia.  I sure use a comma as James did when I write "though" at the end of a sentence.  Other writers may not follow this practice.  To tell you the truth, I've never noticed people omitting it in their sentences.


----------



## zaffy

I guess you would prefer "although" in this example, right?


----------



## owlman5

zaffy said:


> I guess you would prefer "although" in this example, right?



Right. I normally use _although _rather than _though _at the beginning of a sentence.


----------



## zaffy

And if I were to rephrase this although example so as to use "even though", does either work?

Although she was angry, she smiled.

Even though she was angry, she smiled.
Even though she smiled, she was angry.


----------



## owlman5

zaffy said:


> And if I were to rephrase this although example so as to use "even though", does either work?
> 
> Although she was angry, she smiled.
> 
> Even though she was angry, she smiled.
> Even though she smiled, she was angry.


Yes. All three of these sentences are normal and meaningful.


----------



## Loob

zaffy said:


> And if I were to rephrase this although example so as to use "even though", does either work?
> 
> Although she was angry, she smiled.
> 
> Even though she was angry, she smiled.
> Even though she smiled, she was angry.


When you say "does either work?" do you mean "do both the _Even though _sentences have the same meaning as the _Although _sentence?" 
If that is what you're asking, the answer is "No".


----------



## zaffy

Loob said:


> When you say "does either work", do you mean "do both the _Even though _sentences have the same meaning as the _Although _sentence? If that is what you're asking, the answer is "No".


Yes, I was curious about the meaning.


----------



## zaffy

And with both _although_ and _even though_ we can change the clause order, right? 

_Although_ _she was angry, she smiled.  = She smiled although she was angry. 

Even though she was angry, she smiled.  = She smiled even though she was angry. _


----------



## Malcius

zaffy said:


> Yes, I was curious about the meaning.


As mentioned in my previous post (#28), my general feeling about "although"/"even though" is that "even though" places more emphasis on the contrast between the two clauses. I don't think that this is a massive difference and they could be used more or less interchangeably.


----------



## zaffy

Do you like these examples? Cambridge says "although" might work like "but"




I heard a native speaker say it was "though" that worked like "but". So would those work better with "though"?

_He's rather shy. He's not as bad as he used to be, though.
She'll be coming tonight. I don't know exactly when, though. _


----------

